# Eterm

## spyro

weiss zufällig jmd wie man im Eterm Fenster die farben und die schrift ändert  ?

also bei mir ist der "name@rechner" grün und der "user"? blau und das trennsymbol ist ein $. wie kann man das ändern ?

ich steig durch die man nicht wirklich durch.

genauso würde ich gerne die schriftart ändern.

falls mir da jmd helfen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar!  :Mr. Green: 

.spyro

----------

## zypher

In aller Kürze und ohne linux-rechner greifbar kann ich Dit nur sagen, dass das alles in /etc/profile, bzw (ich glaube) inprofile definiert ist.

Schau Dich da mal um und suche "prompt".

----------

## spyro

das mit den farben und dem trennsymbol hab ich gefunden.

jetzt wäre nurnoch das problem mit der schriftart. schriften in linux ist eh ein buch mit 7 oder mehr siegeln für mich. da steig ich noch weniger durch als beim rest.

.spyro

----------

## viz

Hallo. Bin heute frisch zu gentoo gekommen.  :Smile: 

Nachdem Du Eterm gestartet hast, findest Du auf der Buttonbar unter den Optionen "Font" und "Background" verschiedene Einstellungsmoeglichkeiten, mit denen du festlegen kannst, wie Dein Eterm aussehen soll. Wenn alles im Grossen- und Ganzen das gewuenschte Resultat hat, solltest du unter der Option "Eterm" sowohl "save user settings" , als auch "save theme settings" taetigen. So legt Dir Eterm das Verzeichnis ".Eterm" unter ~/ an, in welchem nun diese Praeferenzen definiert sind. Um nun z.b eine andere Fontart einzustellen, bietet sich an, nach "~/.Eterm/themes/Eterm/" zu wechseln, und dort das File user.cfg zu bearbeiten. Es ist gut dokumentiert und einfach zu bearbeiten.

viele Gruesse,

tobias

----------

